# $1000 and a 00 gxe make me go faster



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

If you had a thousand dollars and a 2000 sentra gxe what would you do to make it faster? Or should I ask, what could you do to make it faster? Be specific.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

i dont know for a grand but sr20 swap. if you search you could prob. find a det somewhere for less than a grand good luck though


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

intake, header, pulley

Should yield about 10-15hp and should cost right around a grand, maybe a little less if you find some deals


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *intake, header, pulley
> 
> Should yield about 10-15hp and should cost right around a grand, maybe a little less if you find some deals *



bingo. That's it. No more, no less.
or skip the pulley for now and get a muffler
help the flow..................but you can keep stock piping, which I would do, because the stock resonator keeps the exhaust somewhat quiet


----------

